# Rough sawn white oak



## ken123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Last weekend I purchased fence posts at a farm auction which were standing on end in a barn. When I loaded the posts, I found that the owner, deceased woodworker/farmer, had white oak 4" x 6" x 7' rough sawn standing behind the posts. He was said to be a perfectionist with his work. we figure this wood has been in the barn for well over 15 years. Maybe as long as 25.
I am trying to get a good idea of what each piece (13.5 board ft) is worth. I am sure it is top of the grade stuff. All are perfectly straight but 1.
Should I take the bent one and have it planed so prospective buyers can see the grains better?
I am not a woodworker/artisan so I have been making many calls and checking on the internet. I have been told from $4 to $5.50 per board ft.
I am open to input. 
I am in central Ohio.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I pay about 3 dollars /bf for FAS S2S white oak. 2.50 if I don't get it planed. Also that is kiln dried. I would pay about 1.50 for it rough air dried, if I even bought it at all


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

$4 to $5.50 is what it costs at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

That's per liner foot, and EXPENSIVE. In reality that $4.00/ linear foot at the big box stores is close to $7.25/ board foot.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

How many? Wood is still a commodity. You won't sell it at HD prices. It's not top stuff if it is not riftsawn or quarter sawn. Timbers for fence posts are generally sawn as a boxed heart. Contains pith and young wood-not worth much contains forces that will cause it to cup or twist if cut to boards. As posts mill run-usually $1-2 each in upper midwest. Green ROM (run of the mill) white oak boards, no bark, no sort is worth $.75 ft. by the unit 500-1000bd.ft on the high end. This includes very little Select and would grade out mostly #2 Common or less. Use it yourself or find a party that will give you what you want for it. Call me-Bought enough bad lumber. Good luck.


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

I have never seen white oak at hd or lowes.

Yeah, you need to see if its boxed heart, I.e. does the endgrain have a distinct center?


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I live in central Indiana and I buy QSWO rough for $2.00/BDFT it is roughsawn into 1×8 x 96 pieces


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

4" thick wood is much harder to dry and is worth more than 1" lumber if the quality is there.


----------

